# web site update



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

The Cub Cadet web site has been updated


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Good Update......can be found here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I see that they say they have Serviceable hydrostatic transmission this year thats a good thing.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Neil does Cub produce a PTO tiller for the GT1554 or does the 30inch Hydraulic tiller For the 2500 series work on the GT1554 as well.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

If i remem.....ber right it is a seperate tiller but Ill check tomorrow.
I have CMS.


----------

